# SHTF movies?



## PrepperThyAngus

What are some good recommendations for SHTF movies? List em up! TV series OK.

I'll start:

Mad Max
The Road
Children of Men
The Walking Dead (TV Series)


----------



## wrteetz

Red Dawn


----------



## WVTactics

I like these few.

28 Days Later
Knowing
Damnation Alley

I can't remember the rest.


----------



## Leon

I am legend
Book of Eli
Steel Dawn
Fist of the North Star
Battle Angel
Atlas Shrugged
A boy and his dog
V for Vendetta
Judge Dredd
Priest
Desert Punk
Demon city Shinjuku
Appleseed
Tomorrow when the war began


----------



## WVTactics

I am Legend was a damn good movie.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com

"Jericho" is my absolute favorite. It is a small town that learns to deal with no infrastructure, gangs, and militant government contractors after a nuclear terrorist attack takes out 14 major US cities and the grid.


----------



## LAWNKILLER

On netflix, I just finished;

Jericho, listed above. ( made me stock up on food/water/guns/ammo/garden seeds and really hit home how my parents raised us kids and had it beat in our heads what to do if Nuke attacks happen, father was in the military and our farm was and is still within sight of a military base.)

Survivors, follows a group that survived a flu epidemic in Great Briton. only 2 seasons however very good. ( Made me stock up on bullets and guns, I think GB is the worst place to be in a shtf scenerio)
The Walking Dead, Finished season 1, just started season 2 (don't get AMC Channel) (made me stock up on bow/crossbow and arrow stuff/ machettes/hatches)
The colony, season 1 (made me and my son start taking apart old radios and stuff and make new stuff out of them)

man so many already mentioned, I'll have to check my Netflix.


----------



## ZGF

Thirding Jericho. So good.



LAWNKILLER said:


> Survivors, follows a group that survived a flu epidemic in Great Briton. only 2 seasons however very good. ( Made me stock up on bullets and guns, I think GB is the worst place to be in a shtf scenerio)


Why? Living in GB, I'm pretty happy about my chances escaping out to the already sparsely populated countryside, full of little animals, great forage and no big predators.


----------



## LAWNKILLER

My apologizes I didn't mean it like that, I probly should have choosen my words better.

Survivors takes place in GB, and the group is constantly getting bullied and threaten by the few who have guns, ex goverment, gangsters and a jerk with a hunting rifle (double barrel break action). It just really hit home and history has proven time and time again, the point that guns/fire power= power.

However, yes the plus side to GB, and the rest of euro, not many ppl would have guns to hurt others. As where here in the USA, you would need to keep behind cover everywhere you went. As everyone has a gun.

My wife and I plan on making a European trip in a few yrs, (hopefully everything has calmed down by then) and stay for like a month just traveling around with our son. I can totally see SHTF when we are there. So I have located and marked on maps all the military bases in the euro zone that we will be traveling too and later when we are more set on going I'll locate and mark all the Police stations as well.



ZGF said:


> Thirding Jericho. So good.
> 
> Why? Living in GB, I'm pretty happy about my chances escaping out to the already sparsely populated countryside, full of little animals, great forage and no big predators.


----------



## LAWNKILLER

oH and I totally forgot;

Falling skies,

and ID4.


----------



## Turd-Furgison

dawn of the dead
28 days later 
28 weeks later
Shawn of the dead
the walking dead
I am legend
the day after tomorrow


----------



## WoadWarrior

Hmm... now I'm curious about which ones actually have value added (i.e., I can learn something) versus pure entertainment. I've got to admit that I love The Walking Dead... but those guys are idiots and make more mistakes than Joe Biden. Seriously, they should all be dead already... but then we wouldn't have a show. On the same thought, I'm not sure many of the so-called survival shows do much either. In Survivorman, Les spends all of his time walking his cameras back and forth and being hungry. Man, Woman, Wild seems more drama than action. They show some skills, but basically skip over the "how-to". Dual survival does the same. I saw a really cool episode where Dave made an arrowhead out of the bottom of a bottle using flint chipping techniques... but they more or less glossed over it. I'd love to see a show that slowed down... focused on one area... and showed you the how-to. So.... I'll share one i am really starting to love: Ray Mears. His shows were all on the BBC... but he's pretty darn good in the wild. I just got his Wold of Survival, Country Tracks, Extreme Survival, Bushcraft, and Wild Food series. I finished Country Tracks. They were short but informative. I'll let you know how the rest are.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy

The Postman
Defiance


----------



## vandelescrow

Sorry i don't remember the names but perhaps the descriptions will trigger your memories.

They were both on TV in the late 70's early 80's and both had to do with a nuclear exchange.

First one was a family in the mid west where they hunker down in the basement after piling dirt up against the sides of the house. An Airman from a near by missile silo discovers them on his attempt to get home. Later after the food runs out they have to go out side and find all their live stock dead and everything covered in ash. One of the daughters needs medical attention, I think due to blindness? Any way while I was in the Air Force I worked in a fall out shelter as one of my Ancillary duties and some of the things in this movie are correct.

The second movie I think took place in California and what little I can remember a boy living in a surviving neighborhood would ride his bicycle to the house of an old man and help him listen for news on a HAM radio.

Sorry not much to go on with the second one but I enjoyed both.

Does anyone happen to remember the names of these?


----------



## vandelescrow

Paravani said:


> Hi, Van!
> 
> I think saw the first one you were talking about... and since we don't have a TV, I figured that it must have been on YouTube.
> 
> I looked -- and there it was!
> 
> *The Day After:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> -- Paravani


That's it


----------



## Wolvee

WVTactics said:


> I am Legend was a damn good movie.


Will Smith is on board to make a part 2.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Best TV show I've ever seen was '*Survivors*' in the 1970's, I watched all 38 episodes again on youtube earlier this year, and it's also available on DVD.
It's sensible intelligently-scripted stuff with not a zomb or mutant in sight, type 'Survivors 1975' into the youtube search box, (don't get it mixed up with the not-so-good 2000's remake)
Here's the first episode of Survivors 1975, it begins fine and dandy with everybody happy, but they don't know a deadly plague has just escaped from a bio lab and is going to wipe nearly everybody out-


----------



## Lucky Jim




----------



## Lucky Jim

*THE ROAD *was on TV not so long ago but I didn't like it much; a guy and his son decide to trek to the coast through a bleak landscape after an Apocalypse, I'm not sure why. Other bits don't ring true either but it's reasonably good entertainment as long as we don't take it seriously!









-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ROGUE MALE *is not bad, O'Toole tries to shoot Hitler before the war, then goes on the run from the Gestapo through the English countryside, so he digs a small cave and holes up in it..










I can't find the full film on youtube and am not sure if it's on DVD but it's on Blinkbox here in Britain-

Watch Rogue Male Online | Buy or Rent with blinkbox


----------



## vandelescrow

Lucky Jim said:


>


You got me interested. I especially liked the part where the guy at the school said could you make that candle? We will have to learn everything again. We landed a man on the moon but now reduced to making stone tools.

I've wondered about this. Leonardo da Vinci drew diagrams for a color TV but did not have the materials to make one, or even the tools to make the materials. How long would it take from scratch, including no tools, to make a working light bulb to include the power source?


----------



## Lucky Jim

*TWILIGHT ZONE : THE SHELTER *is an interesting episode, it starts with a happy neighbourhood birthday party, but then a radio news broadcast says enemy nuke missiles are on the way and that everybody should get into their shelters. But only one of the families has a shelter..


----------



## Not Crazy Yet

On top of the ones I've already seen listed, here is another one of my favorites:

Right at your door


It's a pandemic movie, it's really good. Also, thanks for posting the Twilight Zone episode, I love the Twilight Zone and haven't seen this episode in ages, this will really be a treat to watch again.


----------



## Not Crazy Yet

The first few minutes of the second part of the Twilight Zone episode is a perfect example of why prepping is necessary, and what the people who know will do in order to save their own skin when they realize their life is at risk. The sad thing is that in today's society, they will be much faster to violence. Thanks for sharing this awesome video


----------



## Lucky Jim

This film is called '*THREADS*', i haven't watched it yet, all I know is that it deals with nuke war. I think the word 'threads' means the way all services such as transport, water, gas, electricity etc are linked together like a fragile spiders web-


----------



## Lucky Jim

This film is *'THE DAY AFTER'* (Don't mistake it for 'The Day After Tomorrow' which is a different film).
A nuke attack begins at 0:55:18 showing how the EM-pulse from a nuke bomb will blow out car ignitions and the power grid, followed up by more bomb blasts, fireballs and shock waves-


----------



## mulle46

WoadWarrior said:


> Hmm... now I'm curious about which ones actually have value added (i.e., I can learn something) versus pure entertainment. I've got to admit that I love The Walking Dead... but those guys are idiots and make more mistakes than Joe Biden. Seriously, they should all be dead already... but then we wouldn't have a show. On the same thought, I'm not sure many of the so-called survival shows do much either. In Survivorman, Les spends all of his time walking his cameras back and forth and being hungry. Man, Woman, Wild seems more drama than action. They show some skills, but basically skip over the "how-to". Dual survival does the same. I saw a really cool episode where Dave made an arrowhead out of the bottom of a bottle using flint chipping techniques... but they more or less glossed over it. I'd love to see a show that slowed down... focused on one area... and showed you the how-to. So.... I'll share one i am really starting to love: Ray Mears. His shows were all on the BBC... but he's pretty darn good in the wild. I just got his Wold of Survival, Country Tracks, Extreme Survival, Bushcraft, and Wild Food series. I finished Country Tracks. They were short but informative. I'll let you know how the rest are.


 the survivor man, dual survival, man,woman,wild, all have to be edited to peak interest. I found a decent amount of info in all of them. As far as Shtf movies, I add Contagion to it.


----------



## preppermama

Honestly, I hated 'I am Legend.' I just felt like the movie was really overhyped and lacking in content.

I would add: 
Book - Hatchet by Gary Paulsen

Life is Beautiful (all about how having the right attitude can carry you through the worst nightmare, even the Holocaust - my all-time favorite movie)





Steven King's The Stand 





Anaconda (what not to do!)





Invasion of the Body Snatchers (70s version with Donald Sutherland and his porn 'stache)





Omega Man


----------



## Not Crazy Yet

*UPDATED LIST*

Here is a list of all of your suggestions compiled into one post:

Mad Max
The Road
Children of Men
The Walking Dead (TV Series)
Red Dawn
28 Days Later
Knowing
Damnation Alley
I Am Legend
Book of Eli
Steel Dawn
Fist of the North Star
Battle Angel
Atlas Shrugged
A boy and his dog
V for Vendetta
Judge Dredd
Priest
Desert Punk
Demon city Shinjuku
Appleseed
Tomorrow when the war began
Jericho
Survivors
The Colony
Falling Skies
Dawn of the Dead
The Day After Tomorrow
The Postman
Defiance
Rogue Male
Right at your Door
The Day After
The Stand
Omega Man
Invasion of the body snatchers

Sorry if there are any duplicates, I don't think there are any right now, I will try to update this list as more come in though, however before you post please check this list to make sure your suggestion hasn't already been said in order to control some confusion with duplicates. My personal favorites that I would suggest that you MUST WATCH, are Jericho and Survivors. These were my favorite television series when they were on and still now, The Walking Dead is also amazing as well as Falling Skies too.


----------



## Alaska

my big fat greek wedding, the wedding planner, the wedding singer,wedding date,bridesmaids...........................oh you mean the other SHTF , sorry my bad carry on


----------



## Leon

hahaha


----------



## Lucky Jim

LAWNKILLER said:


> ..Survivors, follows a group that survived a flu epidemic in Great Briton. only 2 seasons however very good. ( Made me stock up on bullets and guns, I think GB is the worst place to be in a shtf scenerio)..


There are two 'Survivors' TV series, the original 1970's version and the 2000's remake, don't mix 'em up. The remake is total wooden krap compared to the 1970's.
(see page 2 of this thread for my write-up of the 1970's version)
As for Britain in a SHTF scenario, it won't be so bad because hardly anybody has guns over here so we'll have to survive by using our brains rather than firepower.
In fact I've survived in the worldwide PC play-by-email wargame leagues for 10 years (under my fighting name 'Poor Old Spike') because while my opponents come out shooting from the hip as if they're at the OK Corral, I win more than I lose because I live by my motto-"Fight with your brain first and your weapons second"..


----------



## Lucky Jim

I haven't seen it yet, but the 2011 Matt Damon film '*CONTAGION*' sounds interesting because there's not a stupid zomb or mutant in sight, so in that respect it sounds like a sensible adult film in the mould of 'Survivors'-


----------



## Diablo_2

I can't believe no one mentioned:

Panic In Year Zero (1962) - _"A family of four leaves Los Angeles for a camping trip just before a nuclear bomb destroys the city. As lawlessness prevails, the father must fight to keep his family alive." 
_

I watched this recently on Turner Classic Movies (TCM). Fairly realistic considering it was 1962 and they couldn't get too graphic.


----------



## Anthony

my favorites would be the road or red dawn


----------



## Gman303

PrepperRecon.com said:


> "Jericho" is my absolute favorite. It is a small town that learns to deal with no infrastructure, gangs, and militant government contractors after a nuclear terrorist attack takes out 14 major US cities and the grid.


Jericho was really good! Also I am Legend and Book of Eli, even if the plot wasn't intended for that


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Red dawn is my favorite, also coming out with the remake which looks good


----------



## wesleyapril

That one is on youtube - and the guy from Police Academy was in it - but I don't remember the name -I think I have watched it twice.


----------



## Lucky Jim

The majority of fictional survival films are total crap because the "heroes" make every mistake in the book and wouldn't last 5 minutes in a SHTF world.
All anybody will need to stay alive in a real SHTF world is good old plain commonsense, and the hollywood heroes sure as hell ain't got it..

For example, when you've placed your bear traps, don't step on one yourself-
(at 19:05)


----------



## bennettvm

Books. Robinson Crusoe and Swiss family Robinson. Loved those books and they should be read by all preppers. The movies never did the books justice.


----------



## Lucky Jim

'*Nightbreaker*' (aka 'Advance to Ground Zero') is a 1989 Martin Sheen semi-fictional film about US nuclear testing alleging that troops were used as guinea pigs.
I think it's available on DVD, this trailer is all I can find on youtube.
There was a dramatic scene in the full film where several truckloads of troops (with Sheen aboard) are dropped in the open desert (no trenches around to take cover in) less than about a mile from a testing tower with a nuke bomb on top of it due to go off in a couple of minutes, but that scene is not in this trailer


----------



## Dropy

Just watched "The Divide". Interesting movie. I recommend it.


----------



## Ripon

2012 Hey can you believe it the govt actually prepared for the billionaires.


----------



## beach23bum

Pandemic 2016 movie? has anyone else watched it yet?


----------



## Oddcaliber

One of my favorite's is "The Poseidon Adventure",the original 73' version. There world gets turned upside down literally. Goes to show that SHTF can happen anywhere anytime.


----------



## C.L.Ripley

Here's an interesting episode of the 1987 version of the Twilight Zone called, Shelter Skelter


----------



## C.L.Ripley




----------



## Illini Warrior

Oddcaliber said:


> One of my favorite's is "The Poseidon Adventure",the original 73' version. There world gets turned upside down literally. Goes to show that SHTF can happen anywhere anytime.


the "disaster trio" of the time .... The Poseidon Adventure - Earthquake - and The Towering Inferno ....


----------

